# sending $ to Phills lady



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Some people use this service but read all the reviews you can find even on You Tube, I think this service has improved over the years but?

https://www.xoom.com/philippines


Here's a short cut to threads already posted on this board about XOOM

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph.../152944-anyone-ever-used-xoom-send-money.html


Here's another review spot, short cut on how the service works or doesn't work for some from Epinon.


Xoom Money Transfers Reviews | Epinions.com


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Paypal is a good way too and far more convenient for you.

if she opens a UnionBank EON account, she can have a PayPal account connected to it. She will need to activate it and prove who she is etc but when its done it will much easier for you. 

You too will need a paypal account, you then just put the money into the account from your card and send it to her. She tehn transfers the money to her bank account.


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

I use Philippines National Bank which has a correspondance bank in New York with a federal routing number. That way I can "remit" to my dollar account at my home location in PI thru the New York branch thru my US bank which has electronic banking. just a mouse click. Still a fee. I only do this for larger amounts. For huge amounts, all things relative, I wire transfer same way. 

If you live close to a filipino community, often they have a local company that does on-line remittances, money exchange, balikbayan boxes, phone cards and door to door personal remittances, yes all for a fee. I have had great luck with the door to door service, except the guy was nosey and would tell that "so and so just got a remittance".


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

The simplest way is for you open a second bank account in the USA. Make sure it is just a debit card either Visa or Maestro Cirrus.

Make sure it is linked to your own account so you can transfer on line with-out fees. Send your girl the card and give her the Pin and then just transfer cash when you have to.

She will have 2 fees when she uses the card. Example is if she uses the Metro Bank ATM they charge 250 peso plus your USA bank will charge an internation fee which I am not sure of the amount. My Aussie bank charges me $2.50c.

This is the system I use and it works for me..cheers


----------



## kozitsme (Jul 2, 2013)

Seram way is the simplest way. Been doing it that way for two years now for my wife's parents in Philippines. 

After trying a few banks found PSI have no ATM charge for foreign Visa debit card up to 10k per day. Set up a small overdraft on the account for emergency. 

UK bank charge £2 per withdraw, hopefully under new EU rules they will be banned from making those charges soon.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*It is easy*



seram said:


> The simplest way is for you open a second bank account in the USA. Make sure it is just a debit card either Visa or Maestro Cirrus.
> 
> Make sure it is linked to your own account so you can transfer on line with-out fees. Send your girl the card and give her the Pin and then just transfer cash when you have to.
> 
> ...



Our relative has a BPInoy savings acct and we use Remit Home to transfer from our acct to theirs, $10 flat fee.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Our relative has a BPInoy savings acct and we use Remit Home to transfer from our acct to theirs, $10 flat fee.


Remit Home used to offer a reduced fee of $8/transfer if it was a recurring bank to bank.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*RemitHome*



overmyer said:


> Remit Home used to offer a reduced fee of $8/transfer if it was a recurring bank to bank.


Right...we just send an occasionally 50 as required to keep the account open so don't do recurring. This is one of the few relatives that doesn't need it lol. We have it as backup when we're there on vacation.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mikey is right. It is more convenient option.





MikeynJenz said:


> Paypal is a good way too and far more convenient for you.
> 
> if she opens a UnionBank EON account, she can have a PayPal account connected to it. She will need to activate it and prove who she is etc but when its done it will much easier for you.
> 
> You too will need a paypal account, you then just put the money into the account from your card and send it to her. She tehn transfers the money to her bank account.


----------



## Spectre13 (Oct 8, 2013)

My wife has been using Xoom for years to send money back to the PI--never had a problem, and the rates are decent.


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

Spectre13 said:


> My wife has been using Xoom for years to send money back to the PI--never had a problem, and the rates are decent.


yes, I use xoom as well, for me this is the simplest way. I just deposit to my savings in Philippines from my account here in the US


----------



## lordzden (Oct 20, 2013)

Try western union, their accounts are visa ready. Tell your lady to inquire to this bank.


----------

